# Unterwasserbusch - Lysimachia



## gk4 (30. Mai 2008)

Morgen,

ich muss meinen Teich unbedingt bepflanzen, ich habe ca 10% mit  Wasserpflanzen bedeckt __ Schilf, Seerosen, __ Schwertlilien, und etwas Gras.

Nun wollte ich mir bei ebay
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330100841100&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNASIFE:1123
dieses Bestellen.
Kann man das empfehlen ?
Wie viel brauche ich? Der Teich ist 1,20 tief (in diese tiefe soll das) 9 mal 4 meter.

Oder was kann ich da noch rein stellen? (das muss alles in Pflanzkübel) 

Danke


----------



## chromis (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserbusch - Lysimachia*

Hi,

Tante google ist da ehrlicher als der ebay-Verkäufer:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfennigkraut

__ Pfennigkraut wächst zwar vom relativ tockenen Boden über den Teichrand bis hinein ins Wasser. Eine brauchbare Unterwasserpflanze ist es aber auf keinen Fall.

Wenn Du bei einem Wasserpflanzengärtner kaufst, dann erhältst Du auch eine ehrliche Auskunft:
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product_info.php/info/p620_Lysimachia-nummularia-L-.html


----------



## Grubi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserbusch - Lysimachia*

Moin Moin

Als alternative Pflanze würde ich __ Brunnenkresse empfehlen ...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brunnenkresse

Ausserst robust ...wuchsfreudig aber noch gut in Schach zu halten .
Die Wurzeln bilden kleine Lebensräume für viele Kleintiere und die Pflanzen 
entziehen dem Wasser viele Nährstoffe, sie  wachsen gut in sonnigen bis halbschattigen Lagen...

Ausserdem ist die Brunnenkresse eine gute Beilage für gemischte Salate *g*

Edit : lese gerade noch die Pflanzen sollen in 1,2 m Tiefe.. ok das geht mit Brunnenkresse nicht so gut bis garnicht  , dann eher 
__ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest .

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserbusch - Lysimachia*

Hi,

also ich kenne Lysimachia eigentlich auch nur als Überwasserpflanze. Aber man lernt ja nie aus. Was mir aber auffällt: Dieser Verkäufer ist m.E. viel zu teuer, für das was er bietet. Und den positiven Bewertungen kann man wenig trauen - die meisten besagen nur, dass die Ware angekommen ist. Wäre keiner, bei dem ich was bestellen würde...

Wenn Du Pflanzen brauchst, versuches doch lieber bei:

http://www.nymphaion.de
http://www.naturagart.de
http://www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de


----------



## gk4 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserbusch - Lysimachia*

Guten Morgen,

danke an alle. Ich habe jetzt schon ca. 15-20 Prozent mit Pflanzen.
Langsam wird es.

@blumenelse 
warum ist die Teichpflanzzentrale um so vielles billiger (seerosen) sind das andere?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Koiteich2013 (25. Juni 2019)

Habt ihr mittlerweile Langzeit Erfahrungen mit Unterwasser-Lysimachia ?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Juni 2019)

Wie Chromis schon schrieb: es wächst vom Ufer aus auch ins Wasser (und überall sonst hin, wo es einigermaßen feucht ist) und versucht von dort wieder nach oben zu kommen.
 

Es gibt in diesem Sinne kein "Unterwasser-Lysimachia". Es ist eine Feuchtwiesen-, feuchtes Unterholz-Pflanze, die sich ein Stück weit ins Wasser ausbreiten kann, und vor allem mit ihren Wurzelausläufern überall hin, wo es frisch und kühl ist. Kräftig wachsen und vor allem blühen tut es nur an Land. Im flachen Wasser wächst es zwar eine Weile weiter, schwächelt aber mit der Zeit.


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Juni 2019)

Hei...das nehm ich auch für das Aquarium und auch im Teich wächst das bis 30cm tief.
Allerdings wie ihr schon schreibt, wächst es da von alleine rein.
Ich mag das...vor allem das "Aurea" Das ist sooo eine hübsche Pflanze.
Normal solltest Du das auch von Privat Eimerweise bekommen. Weil das eigentlich ehr wie ein Unkraut ist.
VG Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Juni 2019)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> auch im Teich wächst das bis 30cm tief.


Jepp. Das vom Foto aus meinem vorherigen Beitrag befindet sich auch in ca. 20, 30 cm Wassertiefe. Es ist vom Teichrand aus reingewachsen. Ich hatte ein paar Ableger mit etwas Blätterschmodder und Sand auf die neu verlegte Ufermatte gepappt. Das am Teichrand blüht gerade.
 
Hinter dem Seggenbüschel befinden sich die Triebe, die ins Wasser gewachsen sind.



Biotopfan schrieb:


> Weil das eigentlich ehr wie ein Unkraut ist


Allerdings. Ich bin öfter mal am eindämmen. Aber Szenen wie diese versöhnen mich dann wieder.


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Juni 2019)

Hei..ich find das total klasse...
Wir haben einen großen Garten und es tut gut, wenn man Pflanzen findet, die keinen "Fullservice" brauchen. Einmal hingepflanzt, muß man nur wegreißen/ausstechen, was zuviel ist...
Aber wenn man es nicht im Rasen oder so haben will, weit genug wegpflanzen und aufpassen...weil da bekommt man es nicht mehr raus...Ok, der Rasemäher nimmts mit und das macht auch grün, ist soweit trittfest..evt. sogar eine Alternative, wo kein Rasen wachsen mag...

Das Aurea macht sich auch total klasse in Balkonkästen oder Blumenkübeln, als Beipflanze..die grell gelbgrüne Farbe ist eine Wucht..oft sind die in den Herbstsortimenten mit drin...wirklich fast das ganze Jahr ein absoluter Hingucker...
VG Monika


----------



## Koiteich2013 (27. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank erstmal. Werde diese Pflanze dann am Rand des filtergrabens 5cm unter Wasser testen, und hoffen das die den Rand hochwaechst


----------

